# Happy Birthday Marisol



## Zoey (Jun 6, 2008)

Happy birthday girl,hope you have a great day!






(its 7th here already)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 7, 2008)

Love ya, Mari!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 7, 2008)

Darn, Polona beat me to it! LOL

Happy Birthday Girl! Hope it's the best yet!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 7, 2008)

happy birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day with lots of spoiling and presents and hugs... may all your birthday wishes come true!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Marisol! I hope you have a lovely day! xx


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mari! Hope you have a fabulous day! ::hugs::


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Karren (Jun 7, 2008)

Wooo Hooo!!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you all! I am going to have a pretty laid back birthday. I am having a couple of people over at my house this weekend so that should be fun.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 7, 2008)

Have fun....Happy Birthday!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mari !!!


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Have a great day!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Marisol!!!! Hope you have a great day


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Marisol, hope you have a lovely day


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy belated BIRTHDAY!


----------



## ivette (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy B-Day Marisol


----------



## Saje (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy birthday! Hope you have a blasted good time!


----------



## Kathy (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 7, 2008)

_happy birthday_


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## MissPout (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Marisol!!!!!


----------



## Anthea (Jun 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday girlie!!!


----------



## Andi (Jun 8, 2008)

Ahh I`m late. I hope you had a wonderful birthday!!!


----------



## fawp (Jun 8, 2008)

Happy happy birthday!!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you all! I had a great birthday. My family sure spoiled me. I will post my goodies in the haul forum.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 9, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday.


----------



## Leony (Jun 10, 2008)

OMG I thought your bday was around 13 or 14th!

Sorry I missed it



, work has taken me away from the net!

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY sweety!


----------

